# Need help with rehandling



## bathonuk (Feb 5, 2013)

H guys. I want to rehandle my Wusthof classic. I've got some nice desert iron wood but I don't know what to do with bolster. It's little bit curved and I am not sure that either I should try to profile the scales or maybe grind of the bolster so there will be 90 degrees angle. Any suggestions what to do?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 5, 2013)

I think trying to match the wood is the way to go. I'm no expert by any means, but trying to turn that metal into a perfect 90 degree sounds more daunting than shaping some wood....


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 5, 2013)

After you get the slabs off you can use them as a pattern to shape the bolster ends of your new ones. Rough them close then I'd attach sand paper to a half of a flat piece of wood and let the bare half ride on the original slab. Make sure you jig them parallel and securely so they don't swim around and set the original back enough to compensate for the thickness of the paper. Then just take your time till you are satisfied with the fit.


----------



## JasonD (Feb 5, 2013)

Mike9's idea with the jig has got to be the way to go. I did something similar and I just eye-balled the curve and did test fits until it was where I liked it. It was a real pain that way, in case you were wondering.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 5, 2013)

Ugh, Wusthoffs are a pain to rehandle, I would just hand sand until you get the curve right.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 5, 2013)

Perhaps use liners so that it won't be so obvious if the fit isn't perfect?


----------



## TB_London (Feb 5, 2013)

What tools have you got? I'd definitely shape the wood, will be easier with a power sander IMO. Leave plenty of length and width on the wood till you have that fitting, then glue up one side, when dry drill through for pins from tang side, glue other scale on, drill through from other side


----------



## bathonuk (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for quick answer. I've got all tools I need. I think that I will remove original scales and then i will stick them to the wood and will shape them. How to remove scales?? Drill the rivets??


----------



## TB_London (Feb 5, 2013)

I find centre punching then drilling with a drill bit slightly smaller than the rivet. Or you can just grind them off


----------



## bathonuk (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't grind the scales off because I need them to make my own scales. I think that it won't be that hard to do. Thanks guys anyway.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 5, 2013)

Just grind off the tops of the rivets with and angle grinder or something, should still leave the scales intact, then just pop it off, unless Wusthoff used some sort of super epoxy.


----------

